
Vim/neovim: Arbitrary command execution (CVE-2016-1248) - Bootvis
http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2016/11/22/20
======
gbrown_
There was a similar CVE way back, also to do with modelines CVE-2002-1377.
I've never understood the idea of modelines, executing arbitrary commands from
any file you open? Sounds like a bad idea to me. I've long had the following
in my config.

    
    
        set modelines=0

